# worming pigs



## miron28

what is a goood way to deworm pigs some old pig farmer told me to use some kind of oil but i can't remember what it was or how much. any suggestions


----------



## farmy

we use Ivermectin in our pigs and it seems to work well for our area. I would ask a vet in your area what works best, and what parasites are most common.


----------



## gaited horse

I use a pellet versoin I can't remember which one tho


----------



## StillWaterCreek

I've been told by several friends who raise hogs organically/naturally that wood ash from the fireplace or furnace works very well. My grandfather-in-law said they used to use it, too, and that it definitely works. You can leave it out free choice or sprinkle a small handful on top of their feed.

I just started giving our shoat a little the other day, so we'll see. If it does work, it beats the heck out of any pharmaceutical solution like Ivermectin, both in terms of cost and not medicating unnecessarily. The medications obviously work, but there are always trade-offs for that sort of thing. A lot depends on your philosophy and objectives.


----------



## gaited horse

if I don't have a fireplacde then were can I get wood ash?
what is the slaughter withdraw


----------



## StillWaterCreek

You don't know anyone with a fireplace or outdoor fire pit? Not sure what else to suggest. Wherever you find it, just make sure it's _wood_ ash, not burned garbage and whatnot.

As far as slaughter withdrawal, I wouldn't think any is necessary... another benefit to using ash (assuming it works as I'm told) versus Ivermectin, etc.


----------



## jhm47

You might consider using the ivomec.  It not only takes most of the worms, it also gets mange mites.  Many pigs are infested with mange, and scratch/itch themselves a lot.  You cannot see the mites, they tunnel in the pig's skin, and cause them a lot of torment.


----------



## miron28

i bought ivormec today injectable but were to do i give them the shot?


----------



## Ashmeade

miron28 said:
			
		

> i bought ivormec today injectable but were to do i give them the shot?


You do not give it as a shot.  Give it orally.  I do 1 cc per 75 lbs for mine if that helps...

You can dose him directly with a sringe or put on bread or a treat you are sure he will eat in full...


----------

